# touche entrée ne fonctionne plus suite au nettoyage du clavi



## potache (14 Mai 2010)

Salut à tous,  Ce matin j'ai nettoyé mon clavier en vitesse sans éteindre mon ordi (car il fallait rendre en vitesse le produit spécial emprunté par ma copine, celle-ci étant en retard), bref, j'ai passé le chiffon à peine humecté de gauche à droite et voilà que la fonction "entrée/saut de ligne" ne fonctionne plus ; les touches de réglage du volume sonore et de luminosité ne fonctionnent plus, sauf en appuyant sur "fn" simultanément. Et je n'ai plus de son... Il s'agit d'un powerbook g4 12'' 1,5ghz. Si vous avez une idée sur la question... Merci d'avance. Bertrand

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h05 ----------

test réponse


----------

